

Turning Plastic into Oil - OwlHuntr
http://devour.com/video/plastic-to-oil-machine/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1624312>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1623241>

Also, from <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
        > If you submit a link to a video ...
        > please warn us by appending [video]
        > ... to the title.

